# How old are you?



## caffolote (Aug 9, 2008)

17. In fact, I got my first flashcart the month I turned 17.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 9, 2008)

search function ftw theres already a couple of these


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm 25, fat and balding like I'm forty


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

Over 9000.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm turning 17, the 17th of this month.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 9, 2008)

22 going on 40.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 9, 2008)

guess this is the second edition...

14
































or am I 41?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2008)

37 a couple of months ago.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 9, 2008)

I am 14


----------



## Endogene (Aug 9, 2008)

feel somewhat old now, 20


----------



## Gore (Aug 9, 2008)

14.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 9, 2008)

14 y/o are always immature... how old is bonemonkey?


----------



## TheWingless (Aug 9, 2008)

14-1=13


----------



## Endogene (Aug 9, 2008)

great now i really feel old


----------



## Gore (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not immature. And Endogene, you're just being a whore.
20 isn't that old.
DestructoBot is like 60, and he's still on GBAtemp/


----------



## Endogene (Aug 9, 2008)

old in comparison of course


----------



## signz (Aug 9, 2008)

20 years. And in not even 2 months I'll become 21


----------



## Endogene (Aug 9, 2008)

fuck me too


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 9, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> 22 going on 40.








 Dude, you are like 4 months older then me, stop complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going on 22 on September 30th, so Hanky what are you getting me for my birthday?


----------



## hankchill (Aug 9, 2008)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I told you, Guitar Hero DS


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 9, 2008)

19, but very soon to being 20.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2008)

I am 16.


----------



## strata8 (Aug 9, 2008)

14.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Aug 9, 2008)

19. but i look like 35.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm 16.  I turned 16 last month.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 9, 2008)

15


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 9, 2008)

4


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm four years older than Joe.


----------



## LagunaCid (Aug 9, 2008)

Sheventhien


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> DestructoBot is like 60, and he's still on GBAtemp/


Someone's got to keep you little bastards off of my lawn.


----------



## Bishang (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm 17, it's a boring age because at 16 you can get your license and 18 you become an adult, but nothing special when you're 17.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm 40.  Getting up there......


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 9, 2008)

16. This reminds me of a riddle from Professor Layton! The one where the girls 21 this year but she was 19 last year, so when was her birthday. Good one!


----------



## superdude (Aug 9, 2008)

Bishang said:
			
		

> I'm 17, it's a boring age because at 16 you can get your license and 18 you become an adult, but nothing special when you're 17.



what? you can get your learners when your 14 and license when your 16 or 17 well thats what it is in canada, well i am 13


----------



## science (Aug 9, 2008)

17 fuckers


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 9, 2008)

?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

20.....


----------



## TaMs (Aug 9, 2008)

18


----------



## Helsionium (Aug 9, 2008)

19


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2008)

17


----------



## moozxy (Aug 9, 2008)

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1


----------



## Shabadage (Aug 9, 2008)

25, 26 this month.


----------



## granville (Aug 9, 2008)

19.


----------



## Artheido (Aug 9, 2008)

16


----------



## Cjuub (Aug 9, 2008)

17


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Aug 9, 2008)

Catorce.


14


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 9, 2008)

gapman416 said:
			
		

> Catorce.
> 
> 
> 14


Did you just attempt to say 14 in French? Lol!
It's "quatorze"


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Aug 9, 2008)

16

Way too many 14-year-olds, I'm leaving


----------



## CCNaru (Aug 9, 2008)

spanish amirite?

20


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm 11 and 16


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2008)

18, yet for some reason people think I'm a lot older :/.


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 9, 2008)

16


----------



## Westside (Aug 9, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> 18


Holy shit, we're about the same age.


----------



## Jax (Aug 9, 2008)

20.

You can start drinking at 16 here


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> 18, yet for some reason people think I'm a lot older :/.


I thought you were like 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess you act like someone older lol


----------



## Gore (Aug 9, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> gapman416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once, Doce, Trece, Catorce, Quince, so on.
11 12 13 14
It's spanish.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Aug 9, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. And I knew it was like that in French, btw. =P (Thank you My French Coach!!)


----------



## Brainy142 (Aug 9, 2008)

15...


----------



## Razorwing (Aug 9, 2008)

22


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 9, 2008)

SECKSTEEN


----------



## saxamo (Aug 9, 2008)

19


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Costello even thought I was older than him.


----------



## Koekje (Aug 9, 2008)

*Peers at birthdate* Ah, 17! Almost 18!


----------



## TerraPhantm (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm 17, won't be 18 'til March


----------



## JPH (Aug 10, 2008)

15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too many young'n's on gbatemp now-a-days


----------



## Prime (Aug 10, 2008)

18


----------



## Translucentbill (Aug 10, 2008)

15 =]


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 10, 2008)

15


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 10, 2008)

16 for 2 months.


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

Fourteen here =D Heh.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2008)

jph said:
			
		

> 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, we were both 13 two years ago too lol


----------



## bobrules (Aug 10, 2008)

32


----------



## Elfeckin (Aug 10, 2008)

27 =^D


----------



## vergessen (Aug 10, 2008)

29


----------



## gov78 (Aug 10, 2008)

18 in september 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( I CAN DRINK TEH ALCOHOLZZZZ)


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 11, 2008)

15 since june
I feel old


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 11, 2008)

21  *-*


----------



## Seven (Aug 11, 2008)

15, to be 16 in the following months.


----------



## Diffusion (Aug 11, 2008)

18. Will be 19 in a few months.


----------



## Christen (Aug 11, 2008)

20. Will be turning 21 in October.


----------



## theman69 (Aug 11, 2008)

18 but i still think like im 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i dont wanna grow up going to college next week GG


----------



## signz (Aug 11, 2008)

Christen said:
			
		

> 20. Will be turning 21 in October.


hehe me². which october? ^^


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 11, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> 18 but i still think like im 14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I wanna be, forever young._


----------



## Akoji (Aug 11, 2008)

18 years old. 
19 in september.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 11, 2008)

19 going 20 this year, Im ooooold OMG, but i feel i'm 16?


----------



## gosp (Aug 11, 2008)

18 soon.


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2008)

13


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 11, 2008)

5

i am dirties little bro


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 11, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> 14 y/o are always immature... how old is bonemonkey?



He's in his 20s.

I'm 14.

[edit] stupid post merge is broken again it seems


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 11, 2008)

15, but I'm still older than jph and linkiboy, cause I was born early like that.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 11, 2008)

16 right here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feels good to be older then some mods


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

Elfeckin said:
			
		

> 27 =^D
> QUOTE(vergessen @ Aug 10 2008, 06:55 PM) 29



Thank fuck for you guys! 

I'll be 28 in 1 month, 1 day.  Thought i was going to be a senior member around here. And not like "Here the longest." *whew*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 11, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Elfeckin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Old ma... oh wait, that's me, damn.


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2008)

I was 12 when I joined... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm 13!


----------



## paul3100 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well im 33 in 14 days from the date of this post :-(

am i the oldest yet? couldn't be bothered to read the other posts!

paul


----------



## layzieyez (Aug 11, 2008)

Not so fast, I'm 34 and just had a son added to my family.  I like being mature more than being old.


----------



## paul3100 (Aug 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not so fast, I'm 34
> 
> Dam by one year! but its nice to know im not the only 30+ person here :-)
> 
> QUOTEjust had a son added to my family



Congratulations  , best feeling in the world but a very scary time. I have a boy & girl .

paul


----------



## layzieyez (Aug 11, 2008)

My daughter is 4.  Did you have a son or daughter first?


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 11, 2008)

27, although I still feel like a kid.


----------



## BurlyEd (Aug 11, 2008)

I guess I win!  I am *seventy*.  I retired from a career in geophysics at 55.
I play my DS several hours almost every day (while stoned).
Plus VBA, SNES9X (for playing), ZSNESW (for hacking save states) and PC games.

I have 2 R4's, 2 DSTT's, a SCDS1, an EDGE [and another EDGE (my current favorite) on order].
I have or have had almost every console from the NES until now EXCEPT for WII, XBOX, 360 and PS3.
I hacked most of them and have used most emulators.
I may get a WII or a 360 soon, but NEVER a PS3 (I am still boycotting SONY).

I am currently playing FFIV (on a One Star save). 
I am looking  forward to DQ4-6 and Chrono Trigger.
Wishing for DWM/DQM 1-3, FF 5&6, Golden Suns, BOFs, Lufias's, etc. on DS.  
Yes, I live in the past - it's cheaper there.

I would support Narin for Vice President!


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't believe there much more middle school kids who go on GBATemp than I thought, not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm 22.  23 in September.

I think its time I just quit GBATemp and became a lurker.


----------



## paul3100 (Aug 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My daughter is 4. Did you have a son or daughter first?
> 
> my daughter (amy) is 12 and my son (kevin) is almost 3, im at the moment a " stay at home dad " or " house husband " as my wife works.
> 
> ...



Are you for real? Seventy (70) and a stoner??? 

paul


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 11, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> Not so fast, I'm 34 and just had a son added to my family.  I like being mature more than being old.




I was born on October 6th, 1973.
That will make me 35 yo next in October.

After reading the first couple of pages where the average age is 13-14 I thought about quitting GBATemp right away......after seeing you guys I decided to stay at least until I turn 35 !


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 11, 2008)

22 until December..


----------



## fryguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm 29, thought most people here would be older.


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 11, 2008)

14.. So many 14 year olds.


----------



## amptor (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd say how old I am but then people would find ways to harass me over it so no thanks.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> I can't believe there much more middle school kids who go on GBATemp than I thought, not that it's a bad thing.


I only see two...


----------

